# Chausson Welcome98 2011



## salmonfisher

Hello all. Well after returning from a three month trip to Portugal last winter, we decided to change the M/H. What a minefield that is. We started in March and we are finally getting a M/H from Highbridge on the 14th of June. It is as above a Chausson Welcome 98. Have any of you got one and could give us your thoughts to date. We got to the point of loosing the will to live, in the search for a two single bed M/H to suit our pocket with a 35000kg max weight. I think we would have bought a wheel barrow, if someone was at the handles and it had two rear single beds. So thats what we are collecting and I must say the setup at Highbridge does seem better than some of the South Coast Chancers. This will be our last M/H so we hope we have got it right. So please any mods or thoughts good or bad would be nice.


----------



## rayc

salmonfisher said:


> Hello all. Well after returning from a three month trip to Portugal last winter, we decided to change the M/H. What a minefield that is. We started in March and we are finally getting a M/H from Highbridge on the 14th of June. It is as above a Chausson Welcome 98. Have any of you got one and could give us your thoughts to date. We got to the point of loosing the will to live, in the search for a two single bed M/H to suit our pocket with a 35000kg max weight. I think we would have bought a wheel barrow, if someone was at the handles and it had two rear single beds. So thats what we are collecting and I must say the setup at Highbridge does seem better than some of the South Coast Chancers. This will be our last M/H so we hope we have got it right. So please any mods or thoughts good or bad would be nice.


Having owned a Welcome 75 my only concern would be the weight.
Less than 400kg to cater for everything including passengers, awning etc. 
•MTPLM**: 3500 (68.95 CWT)
•Mass in Running Order: 3122 (61.5 CWT)
•Maximum User Payload: 378 (7.45 CWT)

PS: If it had a MGW of 35000kg as per your post then I doubt there would be any worries regarding payload. 

Other members of MHF who have bought from Highbridge have given good reports and they were willing to take over warranty and servicing of my Chausson when Discover retreated up north and washed their hands of their southern customers.

Incedentally, Rapido have twin bed models in most of their ranges such as the 7065. The problem of payload on 3500kg models still applies though.
http://www.rapido.fr/sites/gbr/prod.php?ref=7065&serie=70df


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome98*

Hi. Thankyou Ray for pointing out my error. I ment 3500kg of course, think we will drive bare foot. John.


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

We had a Chausson Allegro 67, new in 2004 and kept it for 5and 1/2 years, also bought from Highbridge. They were superb to deal with and habitation services were thorugh. Again, the payload was the problem. 3500kg max and payload 350kgs. I litterally could not get it down to legal weight when on long tours. A while after purchasing it I saw an ad by a dealer advertising FREE chassis upgrades to 3850kgs for Chausson m/hs. We couldnot fault the construction of the van, which we found to be very warm in the winter with the Webasto Dual Top heating system fitted as standard at that time to the Allegro. Reason for change was we got fed up with the uncompfortable small lounge area. Anyhow best wishes with your new m/h and safe travels.


----------



## salmonfisher

*Chausson Welcome 98*

Thankyou all for your comments to date. But still no Welcome 98 comments. Will we be having the only one?. John.


----------



## Pet12

salmonfisher said:


> Hello all. Well after returning from a three month trip to Portugal last winter, we decided to change the M/H. What a minefield that is. We started in March and we are finally getting a M/H from Highbridge on the 14th of June. It is as above a Chausson Welcome 98. Have any of you got one and could give us your thoughts to date. We got to the point of loosing the will to live, in the search for a two single bed M/H to suit our pocket with a 35000kg max weight. I think we would have bought a wheel barrow, if someone was at the handles and it had two rear single beds. So thats what we are collecting and I must say the setup at Highbridge does seem better than some of the South Coast Chancers. This will be our last M/H so we hope we have got it right. So please any mods or thoughts good or bad would be nice.


Hi

We don't have the 98 , we have the 76 which we are very pleased with, enjoy your new van. Peter


----------



## geraldandannie

Pet12 said:


> We don't have the 98 , we have the 76 which we are very pleased with, enjoy your new van. Peter


Ditto. Looks like you might be the only '98 owner. We went for the 76 because we wanted the larger bathroom.

This is our 2nd Chausson - we bought the first (a Welcome 85) from Highbridge. No complaints about them at all. We had a small water ingress problem at around 3 years, which they fixed without quibble. We swapped the 85 for the 76 after nearly 4 years. We love the style and quality of the Chausson, which it has without the hefty price tags of the more premium brands.

We bought the 76 from Pullingers, because they're a damned sight closer to where we live than Highbridge.

Gerald


----------

